# Where is Bill?



## Eric Norris (Jun 14, 2005)

In Victoria's final season with P & O cruises we dined with the staff captain, Bill Kent. He expected to get his own command soon after but checking through the P & O cruises list of officers I have not seen his name mentioned since. I suspect he may have gone over to Princess. I would be grateful to learn which line and which ship Bill Kent is now serving on.


----------

